

Ask HN: Who's offering internships? - mnemonik

We have been seeing some "Who's hiring?" posts creep up over the last couple months, but I am willing to bet that there are a significant amount of students who read HN that are looking for internships for the summer or fall (including myself) and these threads haven't directly addressed their needs.<p>Please include contact information, location, and anything else that a student should know when applying.<p>Thanks.
======
rradu
I found <http://startuply.com> useful. I found my summer internship through
there.

Also <http://jobs.mashable.com> and <http://crunchboard.com/jobs/>

------
cperciva
RethinkDB says they're looking for intern(s): <http://www.rethinkdb.com/jobs/>

(I don't work there, but I think they're great people working on interesting
stuff, so if you have the right skills I'd certainly recommend applying.)

------
eru
Citrix in Cambridge, UK, is offering internships. We work on hardware
virtualization. Our software is open source.

Drop me an email (matthias.goergens@gmail.com), if you are interested in more
details. (Sorry, it's too late at the moment for me to write more.)

------
spiffage
Palantir Tech in Palo Alto: <http://www.palantirtech.com/careers/positions>

------
drivebyacct
For this summer? Don't wait until the last minute or anything dude. Seriously,
any corporation looking to hire lots of technical interns filled their quotas
two, three, more months ago.

~~~
whimsy
Luckily, this community isn't oriented toward corporations.

However, this is probably true to a lesser degree for start-ups as well.

